# Pic included. Safe mounting height for receptacles between counter and window above?



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

hopefully someone has had this problem in the past. Kitchen counter with a 6 inch space between counter and window (9' w) above it. I would like to set the boxes horizontal with bottom side sitting about an 1" to 1-1/4" off the counter so that the window can still get trim around it. My only other optionw would be putting single receptacles into the window sill above but not real fond of that idea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

And the question is...........?


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

its going to be fun installing a counter top with back splash but you have no other options as long as you inform the ho or gc about the future problem


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

As long as you have room for a cover plate above the countertop, what else are you going to do? I would definitely confirm countertop thickness.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds like a design issue. Are you the installer, designer, or both?


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

480sparky said:


> And the question is...........?



Oh sorry, is that height to close to the counter and any better ideas on squeezing receptacles into that tight of an area. Only other option I have is a 3" filler panel on each side of sink but seems ugly way to do it. The practical part of me says, wait till inspection is over, yank out wires (made them last in line) adjust those boxes all the way into the wall and backsplash over- tons of receptacles on counter 20" from these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> Sounds like a design issue. Are you the installer, designer, or both?



It's my house, but I blame my wife she was gonna get a 48" sink (receptacle on each side of window would of worked) but ended up needing the extra room for appliances and cabinets so now it's back to 36". I know the code guy pretty well from work (commercial electrical) and he was already giving me some slack on the sink rule when I had the larger sink. Don't see him letting me cheat another 6" on each side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

How you have them mounted in your picture is how I've always done them below big sink windows. High enough so plate doesn't hit countertop. Low enough so the trim can go on without cutting a notch out of it. Worst case, you'll have to pick out a different window apron molding. No window apron is popular in this case too. Extend the sill a little bit and backsplash right up under the sill.


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

kawimudslinger said:


> its going to be fun installing a counter top with back splash but you have no other options as long as you inform the ho or gc about the future problem



Right, leaning more towards a standard flush backsplash, but wanted to get trim under window at least. Moving up much more would cut into trim. Only other option would be those sill receptacles into window sill but not crazy on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> How you have them mounted in your picture is how I've always done them below big sink windows. High enough so plate doesn't hit countertop. Low enough so the trim can go on without cutting a notch out of it. Worst case, you'll have to pick out a different window apron molding. No window apron is popular in this case too. Extend the sill a little bit and backsplash right up under the sill.



Okay good. I'm a comm./industrial electrician and so not too familiar with some of the trickier spots you run into in new homes. This seemed like simplest option but needed some reassurance to be sure I wasn't missing something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

